

The Good Old Days Are Back: Twitter Succumbs To A Day Of Glitches - Mazy
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/06/the-good-old-days-are-back-twitter-succumbs-to-a-day-of-glitches/

======
johnbender
I blame Scala! :P

~~~
barredo
<A Streetcar Named Twitter>Scalaaaaaaaaaaa</A Streetcar Named Twitter>

------
codeodor
Scala can't scale! (kidding)

------
TweedHeads
3 out of 30 stories in the front page coming from TC.

That's 10% and I've seen more sometimes.

Are we becoming a proxy for TC?

